# Patches R.I.P.



## brians (Feb 7, 2005)

This is one of our favorite pictures of Patches, we brought her home February 14th, 2002. She was a gift and what a wonderful gift she turned out to be... she hardly left Joanne's side for more than a minute these past three years... so much so that I always joked about them being attached at the hip. She loved laying in the sun, grooming the other cats, playing fetch with tinfoil wrappers, and most of all laying in our laps.

She fell ill after the new year & was diagnosed with acute renal failure Monday. We did everything we could, but it was too late. We put her to sleep today.

RIP 2/14/2002 ~ 2/9/2005


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

that's a nice tribute and a beautiful picture.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Patches was a very elegant looking kitty. I'm sure you made the best decision for her. =^.^=


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's tragic that your beautiful Patches had such a short life. God bless and help you bear your loss. You did all you could for her. I'm sure you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.
Beautiful picture.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. Patches looks so contented and pleased in her picture (such pretty paws!), and I'm sure that she had a wonderful life with you. Cats don't have much understanding about linear time, they care more about whether or not they're happy in each moment...and she certainly looks like she was happy and content in her life. No matter how short it may seem to us humans, rest assured that she judged the quality of her life and happiness moment by moment, and that she was loved by you and happy in each of those moments.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't know how to say in this case but I wish your lovely Patches rest in peace.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

She's beautiful and so loved. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

